# Luis Suarez



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Is a grade A cvnt.

That'll be all from me.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i hate the cnut even more now, and carragher after today


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Aye, needs removing from football altogether now. Absolute gob****e


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Few chelski fans on here?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I wish someone would just chin the toothy cvnt and be done with it. I'll even pay the fine off for them!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WHat has he done ?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Disgusting, but it did have me laughing :lol:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> WHat has he done ?


he bit someone in the middle of the match


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

im not even a chelsea fan but suarez/carragher and probably sturridge should of been off and f*ck knows where 6 n half minutes added time came from


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

He bit Ivanovic

Not the first time he's done it either, got a hefty ban for biting Bakkal last time


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

@Chelsea is usually impartial in these kind of threads.

Still Suarez my fantasy captain


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Hate him or love him. Lost Chelsea 2 valuable points 

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNERS!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

dirty bastid, he should have got ko'd for that-


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Id imagine it would be like getting bitten by bugs bunny what with his gnashers an' all


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

it gets worse every replay they show of it


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Scored a great goal..


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

I hate that bugs bunny FCUK, they should kick him out of the country, back to his flea bag pit he came from


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

He cheats

He dives

He'll eat yer arms & thighs

Luis Suarezzz......luis suarez


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

wezo said:


> Scored a great goal..


cancels the penalty he gave away?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

As a Liverpool fan there is no defense, not sure I want him to stay now


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Is a grade A cvnt.
> 
> That'll be all from me.


 Best player in England? There is plenty of food for thought on him at the moment, alot to get your teeth into.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

He bites, he dives, he hates the jackson five, Louis Suarez Louis Suarez!!!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Still best footballer in england though


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> Best player in England? There is plenty of food for thought on him at the moment, alot to get your teeth into.


Ignoring the pun, what sort of paint stripper have you been sniffing if you honestly think he is the best player in England?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mygym said:


> Still best footballer in england though


You MUST be a scouser :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Still best footballer in england though


Troll!


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> i hate the cnut even more now, and carragher after today


Suarez shouldnt have done it but carras a legend!


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

23 goals leading goal scorer..golden boot here we come..


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Great equaliser boys ha ha,,,,

Nice one Suarez our hungry Hanibal we salute you


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

wezo said:


> 23 goals leading goal scorer..golden boot here we come..


He won't play again this season. Guarantee it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wezo said:


> 23 goals leading goal scorer..golden boot here we come..


season could be considered a success then eh, winning a trophy :lol:

**** me, how far the mighty have fallen


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

wezo said:


> 23 goals leading goal scorer..golden boot here we come..


So RVP won't be scoring in all the games Suarez is banned for?

Won't even be winning that 1.

You always walk alone


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lots of seething going on.

Suarez easily best player in league.

Torres played great today didn't he


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Feel the love..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> you on glue again?


Not today, just "Innis and Gunn" Rum Finish Oak-aged beer.

Why? What don't you agree with? Please expound your thoughts.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

More Sid the Sloth than bugs... 

My favourite 'player' in the league. Bit of a cvnt though.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

undeniable skill and a great footballer - but in equal measures is a dirty cheating racist CVNT!! doesnt belong on a sunday league pitch let alone a premier league one!

p.s i dont support chelsea, everton or man u so am impartial to the buck tooth cvnt


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

what a werid cvnt, who bites some1


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

rodgers interview after just made it worse IMO, liverpool arnt the best with handling the media


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Dirty bastard


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> Pretty much the suarez best player in the league quote, not to bothered now though as that's his season over and a ban for next season possibly, but it won't matter when he leaves in the summer.
> 
> Find it funny how blinkered Liverpool fans defend him though.


Are you really that simple? He is in the running for PFA Player of the Year so must be close. We'll have to wait and see. Where did I defend him? Biting is indefensible and you won't find me defending him. Read my post again.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Man U fans got behind cantona when he did his famous Kung fu kick..

Ynwl


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wezo said:


> Man U fans got behind cantona when he did his famous Kung fu kick..
> 
> Ynwl


the club also banned him. ironic too that Cantona booted a racist thug...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> rodgers interview after just made it worse IMO, liverpool arnt the best with handling the media


Why did Rodgers say about it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Why did Rodgers say about it?


a load of absolute bollocks you would imagine, good old Brenton wouldnt let us down


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Would rather have RVP or Bale than suarez.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Are you really that simple? He is in the running for PFA Player of the Year so must be close. We'll have to wait and see. Where did I defend him? Biting is indefensible and you won't find me defending him. Read my post again.


Simple? Think you must have been simple for not reading that post proper... I didn't say he wasn't good just not the best player in the league. Carrick is in pfa running too so that means [email protected] all tbh, heard loads of people defending him on radio didn't say you was, just be like the racist incident where liverpool and their fans backed him all the way, all because he is their best player.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> the club also banned him. ironic too that Cantona booted a racist thug...


By taking the law I to his on hands..not a good example ..


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Would rather have RVP or Bale than suarez.


^ This

He's undoubtedly gifted but not best player in the league..

and how much use is a player thats constantly banned??


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

wezo said:


> By taking the law I to his on hands..not a good example ..


so we are comparing a guy that kicks a thug and a guy that is just a thug? :whistling:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

MutantX said:


> and how much use is a player thats constantly banned??


Got to take that into account, he brings so much sh*t with him and gets banned that you would be better off with someone else imo.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

No denying on his day he is a great player but at times he is a vile scumbag that if he did that on the street would either get his head kicked in or be charged with GBH. All the bet player in the league talk is ridiculous IMO. One if the better players, yes. The best? **** no.

RVP, Bale, fck me I'd web put Michu up there, how he isn't in the running for pfa player is beyond me!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wezo said:


> By taking the law I to his on hands..not a good example ..


depends how you look at it I guess. one view is that he was kicking racism out of football. another is that he flying kicked some bellend in the crowd. either way, the club banned him for it. alternatively they could have got t shirts printed supporting him and then tried to smear the other person involved.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Would also probably pick Hazard over him due to Hazards age and I think he will be a top class player a few years down the line.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> No denying on his day he is a great player but at times he is a vile scumbag that if he did that on the street would either get his head kicked in or be charged with GBH. All the bet player in the league talk is ridiculous IMO. One if the better players, yes. The best? **** no.
> 
> RVP, Bale, fck me I'd web put Michu up there, how he isn't in the running for pfa player is beyond me!


Don't forget Benteke!!

Yes I'm a beleaguered villa fan :lol:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Liverpool Football Club- outraged by everything, ashamed of nothing.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Don't forget Benteke!!
> 
> Yes I'm a beleaguered villa fan :lol:


Ha beleaguered just about covers it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I have no interest in football but this just came up on my facebook newsfeed and it made me laugh.



I'll be off again now


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

MutantX said:


> so we are comparing a guy that kicks a thug and a guy that is just a thug? :whistling:


Mate there both a pair of ****s in my eyes ..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashy said:


> Liverpool Football Club- outraged by everything, ashamed of nothing.


they are the victims here mate. always the victims. never forget this. Ivanovic is a liar and the corrupt Ferguson Association are looking at any way they can stop the Liverpool FC steamroller from winning the league


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

this thread could get tasty!a good football debate always does....


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

What a weird thing to do lmao


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard said: "I think it would be an injustice to Luis Suarez to talk about (the incident), he has been the best player in the league this season.

"I think he is the third best player in the world behind Lionel Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo.''

:thumb:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> they are the victims here mate. always the victims. never forget this. Ivanovic is a liar and the corrupt Ferguson Association are looking at any way they can stop the Liverpool FC steamroller from winning the league


Didn't see the post match interview but there simply can be no way they can try and wriggle out of it.

Its clear what he did and the should throw the book at the goofy cnut then pick it up and club him to death with it.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

suarez cant help it if his favourite cereal is all-bran'islav

cant see what all fuss is about only little nibble,people like suarez make football worth watching imo, we nned players managers like di'canio so on!!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashy said:


> Didn't see the post match interview but there simply can be no way they can try and wriggle out of it.
> 
> Its clear what he did and the should throw the book at the goofy cnut then pick it up and club him to death with it.


you would think so but this is them clowns we are talking about here



Mr_Morocco said:


> Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard said: "I think it would be an injustice to Luis Suarez to talk about (the incident), he has been the best player in the league this season.
> 
> "I think he is the third best player in the world behind Lionel Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo.''
> 
> :thumb:


this is the same Steven Gerrard that said Joe Cole is better than Lionel Messi so I wouldnt read too much into what he says


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

Gareth Bale player if the season for me.

Suarez very talented but a bit mental!!

Cantona kung fu kick, now that was just funny!!!


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

*of


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you would think so but this is them clowns we are talking about here
> 
> this is the same Steven Gerrard that said Joe Cole is better than Lionel Messi so I wouldnt read too much into what he says


If Suarez listens to gerrard he'll be on the phone to his mates paying them to take the wrap for it, despite numerous cameras catching him assaulting someone...


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> depends how you look at it I guess. one view is that he was kicking racism out of football. another is that he flying kicked some bellend in the crowd. either way, the club banned him for it. alternatively they could have got t shirts printed supporting him and then tried to smear the other person involved.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

He is an excellent player but there is definitely a lot of space where brain cells should be, he is just so prone to these moments of madness so it just makes him a liability. I think he may well have been player of the year, but not the best player in the league in terms of ability IMO. I'm sure the majority of Pool fans will defend him though as usual. What the fcuk was he thinking though biting someone?? Nutjob. I'm a Utd fan for what it's worth


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> Simple? Think you must have been simple for not reading that post proper... I didn't say he wasn't good just not the best player in the league. Carrick is in pfa running too so that means [email protected] all tbh, heard loads of people defending him on radio didn't say you was, just be like the racist incident where liverpool and their fans backed him all the way, all because he is their best player.


Thanks for confirming my suspicions.


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

32 week ban for biting in rugby... Let's see if the FA confirm how weak we know they are and issue a ban nearer 7 weeks.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Justice for Suarez


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like to see longer bans in general in football. Biting someone should easily be a 6 month ban but I bet it won't. I'd also love to see 5 match bans handed out for diving based on retrospective video evidence, that would put a stop to the worst aspect of football IMO


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't blame Suarez IMO. He's just trying to get a taste of champions league success...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

as a spurs fan I both love him and loathe him today.

But now the match is over he can be killed by throwing him in a pool of maggots and let him have larve asphixiation


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

His diving annoys me more than biting


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/326060128929464320


Quick work. Loving that!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Quick work. Loving that!


juicy jaaskelainen :laugh:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

He is scum. Well suited for that embarrassment of a club.

Hopefully he gets a kicking down a dark alley some night, the buck toothed gutter rat ****.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Not the first time he's done it! Wtf is wrong with him???


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Who cares

Gareth Bale player of the year and young player of the year !


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

He is an embarrassment to the Premier League, should be banned from playing in England


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

He's a great player but really makes a meal of things


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Liverpool fan here BUT why oh why oh why?

Don't understand his actions. Deserves a ban.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

If you walked into your work place and bit someone, you'd get fired !

lol Rogers said he is going to work on Suarez's discipline ! Good luck with that mate, ritalin might be more use.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

should be at least a 10 game ban IMO


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Can't blame Suarez IMO. He's just trying to get a taste of champions league success...


He chose the wrong player then, Ivanovic didnt event play in the final.

I support Liverpool, Suarez is a great player but its about time he went. We can still get 40million for him so do it and get 2 20mil strikers in, we need them anyway.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

If anyone plays amateur football, they'll know an incident like this would result in at least a year ban from the league. So why should it be any different for the people who are meant to be professionals and settong examples for youngsters who are trying to break into football.

He should be binned for this. The FA need to ban this mink.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> He chose the wrong player then, Ivanovic didnt event play in the final.
> 
> I support Liverpool, Suarez is a great player but its about time he went. We can still get 40million for him so do it and get 2 20mil strikers in, we need them anyway.


Di Matteo didn't PLAY in the final, but he's still accredited with the win. I believe John Terry was injured but he's still on every fvcking picture with the trophy :lol: I'm sure champions league success is on Ivanovic's CV :001_tt2:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

give the lad a break.

he hadnt eaten for hours and was worried he was going catabolic! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Kloob said:


> If anyone plays amateur football, they'll know an incident like this would result in at least a year ban from the league. So why should it be any different for the people who are meant to be professionals and settong examples for youngsters who are trying to break into football.
> 
> He should be binned for this. The FA need to ban this mink.


The F.A are a joke mate, we'll see what ban he gets if any


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> The F.A are a joke mate, we'll see what ban he gets if any


Agreed. Although its not just th FA. If I remember correctly, he done this at ajax and recieved a 6 game ban. 6 games for biting someone is a joke.


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

on nom nom


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

in fairness having to listen to Brendan Rodgers drivel every day is punishment enough


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kloob said:


> Agreed. Although its not just th FA. If I remember correctly, he done this at ajax and recieved a 6 game ban. 6 games for biting someone is a joke.


Tyson bit a chunk of Holyfields ear OFF, and only got his license revoked for a year.

Ivanovic is fine, infact he said he doesn't care and isn't going to press charges. So who actually gives a fvck? If anything it made watching Liverpool bearable IMO :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kloob said:


> If anyone plays amateur football, they'll know an incident like this would result in at least a year ban from the league. So why should it be any different for the people who are meant to be professionals and settong examples for youngsters who are trying to break into football.
> 
> He should be binned for this. The FA need to ban this mink.


Not defending Suarez but defoe didnt get banned when he bit Mascherano so why should Suarez be?


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Not defending Suarez but defoe didnt get banned when he bit Mascherano so why should Suarez be?


It shouldn't be a case of it didnt happen to him so why me?

There shouldn't be biting in football, end of. So he should be punished. No question.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Not defending Suarez but defoe didnt get banned when he bit Mascherano so why should Suarez be?


Everyone knows mascherano is a cvnt though.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kloob said:


> It shouldn't be a case of it didnt happen to him so why me?
> 
> There shouldn't be biting in football, end of. So he should be punished. No question.


No there shouldn't be biting but same rules and punishments should apply for all players.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't watch football but biting, what the fvck?

Is he mentally retarded or something?

One of the lads at work said the same guy bit someones chest in a previous match and drew blood, horrible little man.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> No there shouldn't be biting but same rules and punishments should apply for all players.


Agreed. However, there should be a punishment instead of none.


----------



## Tomkc (Mar 5, 2013)

Id have punched the cnut out me... tbh a few footie players need a good kicking


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mygym said:


> As a Liverpool fan there is no defense, not sure I want him to stay now


Are you kidding?

Hes brilliant of course you should want him to stay


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I found it funny that after it happened Mike tyson started to follow Suarez on twitter lol


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Said this for the longest time now, glad to see nobody can bloody deny it now. Yet the diehard liverpool fans will of course still deny it. Hehe.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Hes brilliant of course you should want him to stay


when he hasnt got himself banned for being an animal


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

he is fcuking hilarious....he's not far behind ballotellis mentalness.

biting/diving/blatant handballs

disgrace and such a shame because hes a fcuking good footballer


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Id take him in a heartbeat fcuking quality player and lets be honest a couple games ban every season who gives a fcuk

TBH I like all these players that everyone call disgraces football would be poncy otherwise

bring back razor ruddock and vinnie jones


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I feel a little sorry for the bellend tbh as he obviously isn't all there is he!

What kind of grown man bites another over a football match? not a normal well balanced one for sure. Id say he is your usual bully, not a hard man but just a brat that does these kinds of things in a fit of rage so really it makes him a rather pathetic little man and he should be made an example of.

I bet he still cries when he doesn't get his own way because you can bet ya bottom dollar he did when (I want to say growing up but clearly that didn't happen)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ballin said:


> @Chelsea is usually impartial in these kind of threads.
> 
> Still Suarez my fantasy captain


Haha unfortunately he is in my fantasy team but he is officially an utter filthy cnut!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Not defending Suarez but defoe didnt get banned when he bit Mascherano so why should Suarez be?


Because Defoe got a punished by the referee for it didnt he? But Suarez incident didnt get see so the FA can deal with it themselves afterwards. Stupid rules but that is probably why.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Because Defoe got a punished by the referee for it didnt he? But Suarez incident didnt get see so the FA can deal with it themselves afterwards. Stupid rules but that is probably why.


I didn't think he did, I thought he didn't even get a card (I might be wrong, I just remember the incident)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I didn't think he did, I thought he didn't even get a card (I might be wrong, I just remember the incident)


Not 100% myself but that is usually the reason. Still cant believe the foul by a wigan player on the newcastle player a few weeks ago didnt get a ban.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Not 100% myself but that is usually the reason. Still cant believe the foul by a wigan player on the newcastle player a few weeks ago didnt get a ban.


That was terrible. Unfortunately there are a lot of grey areas when it comes to rules and no consistency.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah man u should of fukced of cantana..but they never..i wonder how many titlers they would have if they had..


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

When you live on a farm

And you bite someone's arm

That's a Suarez

When your forehead is wide

... And your teeth are offside

That's a Suarez

When you dive for a pen

Over and over again

That's a Suarez

When your gums are so tight

Like you've strained for a ****e

That's a Suareeeezzzzzzz...


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I didn't think he did, I thought he didn't even get a card (I might be wrong, I just remember the incident)





kingdale said:


> Not 100% myself but that is usually the reason. Still cant believe the foul by a wigan player on the newcastle player a few weeks ago didnt get a ban.


Yeah Defoe got a yellow card in the biting incident, so as the referee saw the incident, the FA didn't take retrospective action. Mad huh.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

wezo said:


> yeah man u should of fukced of cantana..but they never..i wonder how many titlers they would have if they had..


Why did they keep him?...........because he was a great player and great players win games but If you all want rid of mr suarez then thats fine send him on the West Ham lol


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

23 goals speaks for it self..class..but no1 perfect..


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

wezo said:


> 23 goals speaks for it self..class..but no1 perfect..


Wezo...he a grade A cnut....coming from a blue

Oh ps........stay online i will message you ...not sure you have heard about my incident.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

you havnt bite someone have you lol..


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I support Hearts up in scotland and the [email protected] scored to put us out of europe when we played Liverpool lol but huge admiration for Liverpool as those 2 games home and away were 2 of the best performances from Hearts that ive ever seen and am proud of our team of youngsters for showing enough class to almost take it to a draw against such a massive club with players such as suarez!

Think we have a good link with Liverpool now after that even the players when they heard the draw were like who the fcuk are hearts lol think they will remember us after that haha got a couple of there youngsters on loan just now both playing really well for us and would love to see them stay as i dont think there first team material for Liverpool so you never know. Danny Wilson and Michael Ngoo


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

wezo said:


> you havnt bite someone have you lol..


No....im a very calm guy.....you know me


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> I support Hearts up in scotland and the [email protected] scored to put us out of europe when we played Liverpool lol but huge admiration for Liverpool as those 2 games home and away were 2 of the best performances from Hearts that ive ever seen and am proud of our team of youngsters for showing enough class to almost take it to a draw against such a massive club with players such as suarez!
> 
> Think we have a good link with Liverpool now after that even the players when they heard the draw were like who the fcuk are hearts lol think they will remember us after that haha got a couple of there youngsters on loan just now both playing really well for us and would love to see them stay as i dont think there first team material for Liverpool so you never know. Danny Wilson and Michael Ngoo


Went the home game, hearts should of beat us in the away leg,i bit lucky i think lpool were over the 2 legs. own goal was a killer.. hey but thats football..


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

wezo said:


> Went the home game, hearts should of beat us in the away leg,i bit lucky i think lpool were over the 2 legs. own goal was a killer.. hey but thats football..


I had a bet on Templeton 1-0 he scored then Suarez ran up the park and scored I was gutted lol

We are struggling with debt and stuff so its kind of good if we can get some young lads on loan gives them first team football to help develop and keeps our club going. alot of lpool fans were saying how good our support was we brought down gutted i wasnt there


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

wezo said:


> Went the home game, hearts should of beat us in the away leg,i bit lucky i think lpool were over the 2 legs. own goal was a killer.. hey but thats football..


I had a bet on Templeton 1-0 he scored then Suarez ran up the park and scored I was gutted lol

We are struggling with debt and stuff so its kind of good if we can get some young lads on loan gives them first team football to help develop and keeps our club going. alot of lpool fans were saying how good our support was we brought down gutted i wasnt there


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I had a bet on Templeton 1-0 he scored then Suarez ran up the park and scored I was gutted lol
> 
> We are struggling with debt and stuff so its kind of good if we can get some young lads on loan gives them first team football to help develop and keeps our club going. alot of lpool fans were saying how good our support was we brought down gutted i wasnt there


I was at that game, i remember watching your fans when templeton scored, i've never seen an away end like it, the place went nuts...

In a strange way i actualy enjoyed watching them even though we were a goal down :thumb:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Suarez has apparently asked for his fine to be donated to the Hillsborough Family Support group.

I dont know why I'm so cynical but I cant help but think that's b0llocks


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Bashy said:


> Suarez has apparently asked for his fine to be donated to the Hillsborough Family Support group.
> 
> I dont know why I'm so cynical but I cant help but think that's b0llocks


why should he get a say where his fine goes


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Duno what the problem is! Everton players have been biting at the heels of liverpool layers for years


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

For those of you saying Suarez is the best player in the league, turn on sky sports 1 and have a look at RVP.

Sort of kills that argument flat IMO.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

tomo8 said:


> Duno what the problem is! Everton players have been biting at the heels of liverpool layers for years


Until they overtook you and you are now irrelevant to them :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sick of the Defoe comparison.

Liverpools effectively saying " Defoe got away with it why shouldn't Suarez"

Makes absolutely no sense. We can't just say "fa ****ed up before so biting is now allowed in football"


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Until they overtook you and you are now irrelevant to them :lol:


One season out of how many


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

tomo8 said:


> One season out of how many


Living in the past, I know how you feel I am a leeds fan.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

wezo said:


> 23 goals leading goal scorer..golden boot here we come..


 :whistling:


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Shame he's getting band love a good dog fight.. Never know who was the best now a ..


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Chunkee said:


> I was at that game, i remember watching your fans when templeton scored, i've never seen an away end like it, the place went nuts...
> 
> In a strange way i actualy enjoyed watching them even though we were a goal down :thumb:


We dont get to play in Europe much mate and Liverpool are massive compared to us so I can imagine what they would have been like haha

Even if we were 10-0 down after the first leg the place would have been the exact same. Im half hoping they get a friendly set up pre season were relying on our young players and would be a great lift for them to play at Anfield plus I get a night out in Liverpool heard its jumping lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

So Liverpool are backing Suarez in his claim that a 3 game ban is enough for what he did, after the F.A said a 3 game ban would be insuffcient.

Joke of a club.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> So Liverpool are backing Suarez in his claim that a 3 game ban is enough for what he did, after the F.A said a 3 game ban would be insuffcient.
> 
> Joke of a club.


The way they handle all these incidents is very strange.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

kingdale said:


> The way they handle all these incidents is very strange.


Just shows Luiz Suarez is bigger than Liverpool F.C, they know without him they'd be bottom half of the table this season


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> So Liverpool are backing Suarez in his claim that a 3 game ban is enough for what he did, after the F.A said a 3 game ban would be insuffcient.
> 
> Joke of a club.


Did you really expect Liverpool to come out and say "No, we believe you should punish our player for longer" ??


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Did you really expect Liverpool to come out and say "No, we believe you should punish our player for longer" ??


They shouldnt be appealing or even talking about it, just take what ban they get and move on. Now they're just making themselves look like a joke club the same as when the racism thing happend.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Did you really expect Liverpool to come out and say "No, we believe you should punish our player for longer" ??


Why do they keep sticking up for a player that repeatedly causes problems they would be better saying nothing than going against what the FA is saying. They are just making them selves into a of joke club.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> So Liverpool are backing Suarez in his claim that a 3 game ban is enough for what he did, after the F.A said a 3 game ban would be insuffcient.
> 
> Joke of a club.


I would have thought a 3-4 match ban would have been what he got seems pretty standard

will this kick in imediatley? need to change my fantasy team lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> I would have thought a 3-4 match ban would have been what he got seems pretty standard
> 
> will this kick in imediatley? need to change my fantasy team lol


Yeah, I transferred him.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> They shouldnt be appealing or even talking about it, just take what ban they get and move on. Now they're just making themselves look like a joke club the same as when the racism thing happend.





kingdale said:


> Why do they keep sticking up for a player that repeatedly causes problems they would be better saying nothing than going against what the FA is saying. They are just making them selves into a of joke club.


A team is always going to stand up for their player, if they didn't then that player would be put off by the whole thing and would want out. I know Suarez doesn't help himself one bit but things always tend to seem worse when he is involved compared to any other player in the league (rightly so).


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Yeah, I transferred him.


I wonder how many people in my league will forget and I can move above lol


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

only way rvp will get the golden boot.

ynwa.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

wezo said:


> only way rvp will get the golden boot.
> 
> ynwa.


Didnt he score 30 goals and get it last year?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

10 match ban. ouch


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> A team is always going to stand up for their player, if they didn't then that player would be put off by the whole thing and would want out. I know Suarez doesn't help himself one bit but things always tend to seem worse when he is involved compared to any other player in the league (rightly so).


Wonder if they will be wearing justice for Suarez T shirts at the weekend :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> 10 match ban. ouch


Brilliant!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

kingdale said:


> Wonder if they will be wearing justice for Suarez T shirts at the weekend :lol:


the standard "lets involve Hillsborough" move has already been employed. minutes silence will be next


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

kingdale said:


> Brilliant!


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22278258


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Wonder if they will be wearing justice for Suarez T shirts at the weekend :lol:


Here you go you bastards, you got your wish :no:

Luis Suarez has been suspended for a total of ten matches after an Independent Regulatory Commission today ruled on a charge of violent conduct.

A three-person Independent Regulatory Commission today upheld The FA's claim that a suspension of three matches was clearly insufficient and the player will serve a further seven first-team matches in addition to the standard three. The suspension begins with immediate effect.

This follows an incident with Chelsea's Branislav Ivanovic in Sunday's fixture at Anfield.

The Liverpool forward had accepted a charge of violent conduct but had denied The FA's claim that the standard three-match sanction was insufficient for the offence.

The incident was not seen by the match officials and has therefore been retrospectively reviewed - click here for a video explanation of 'not seen incidents'.

Suarez has until midday on Friday 26 April to appeal the additional suspension, above the standard three matches.

Read more at http://www.thefa.com/News/governance/2013/apr/luis-suarez-violent-conduct-charge-liverpool-chelsea-ivanovic-ten-matches.aspx#l7lwUtrVWvK7w0FO.99

:ban:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh we know :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22278258


Deserved, shame they have nothing to play for this year so doesnt really effect them.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

kingdale said:


> Deserved, shame they have nothing to play for this year so doesnt really effect them.


yeh but it goes into next season as well. actually, forget that, your comment still applies :lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am fvcking happy about that!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Not long enough the dirty cnut


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh we know :lol:


Haha, I missed that one. Thought I'd post the full article for the monkeys that don't know how to click on a link.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Wonder if they will be wearing justice for Suarez T shirts at the weekend :lol:


No pal they wont that was wore when 96 people died..

ynwa..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I must admit. I've done far worse back when I could run


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I must admit. I've done far worse back when I could run


 :lol:

But not with millions of people watching you on TV I bet!

Maybe CCTV though!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wezo said:


> No pal they wont that was wore when 96 people died..
> 
> ynwa..


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I cant believe everyone is fkcin slating him for what he did.

He was only doing whats in his nature, thats what beavers do.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


>


thats a pic of suarez on a t shirt..and what..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

andysutils said:


> I cant believe everyone is fkcin slating him for what he did.
> 
> He was only doing whats in his nature, thats what beavers do.


:laugh: That tickled me mate!

Anyway, fukc Football, bunch of overpaid fukcing fairies, you all need to start supporting a real sport like darts or snooker


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> :laugh: That tickled me mate!
> 
> Anyway, fukc Football, bunch of overpaid fukcing fairies, you all need to start supporting a real sport like darts or snooker


Already got my T-Shirt on that says Marco will FU you.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wezo said:


> thats a pic of suarez on a t shirt..and what..


you pulled up someone about justice for Suarez t shirts when its precisely what they did last time he decided to racially abuse a black player all game then pretend he was being friendly


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> you pulled up someone about justice for Suarez t shirts when its precisely what they did last time he decided to racially abuse a black player all game then pretend he was being friendly


mate blame the player not the club..a club will stand by there player..like a dad does for his son..no matter what..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

wezo said:


> mate blame the player not the club..a club will stand by there player..like a dad does for his son..no matter what..


Sorry but that's daft mate, that's like me saying a boss would support me if I tried to bite or racially abuse a customer! You would get the boot!

The Snooker is on BBC2


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wezo said:


> mate blame the player not the club..a club will stand by there player..like a dad does for his son..no matter what..


I am blaming the player mate, hes a grade A ****


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Really don't understand it

Why bite? mad how placid footballers are, I would've headbutted the cnut


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Sorry but that's daft mate, that's like me saying a boss would support me if I tried to bite or racially abuse a customer! You would get the boot!
> 
> The Snooker is on BBC2


Whilst I'd normally agree with something like this, unfortunately sportsmen (especially footballers) seem to be exempt from most common workplace rules. I know swearing at my customers wouldn't be accepted by my boss (although working with garages and mechanics I do so).


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Sorry but that's daft mate, that's like me saying a boss would support me if I tried to bite or racially abuse a customer! You would get the boot!
> 
> The Snooker is on BBC2


low carbs make people do daft things..lol..


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> I am blaming the player mate, hes a grade A ****


agreed he is..


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Really don't understand it
> 
> Why bite? mad how placid footballers are, I would've headbutted the cnut


You would of been able to inflict more pain and only get a 3 game ban aswell. Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

my son plays for the under 8 saturday football,a lad scrathed his face on the pitch by accident, but he had 2 big claw marks on his face, his mother when she saw his face hit the roof,cant imagine what she would of said if i would of brought him home with a bite on his arm..

suarez is bang out of order end of..but you cant blame the club for standing on for there man..

justice for suarez lol...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wezo said:


> my son plays for the under 8 saturday football,a lad scrathed his face on the pitch by accident, but he had 2 big claw marks on his face, his mother when she saw his face hit the roof,cant imagine what she would of said if i would of brought him home with a bite on his arm..
> 
> suarez is bang out of order end of..but you cant blame the club for standing on for there man..
> 
> *justice for suarez lol*...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

wezo said:


> my son plays for the under 8 saturday football,a lad scrathed his face on the pitch by accident, but he had 2 big claw marks on his face, his mother when she saw his face hit the roof,cant imagine what she would of said if i would of brought him home with a bite on his arm..
> 
> suarez is bang out of order end of..but you cant blame the club for standing on for there man..
> 
> justice for suarez lol...


I bet ivanovics mum wasn't very happy either mate


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

lukeee said:


> I bet ivanovics mum wasn't very happy either mate


I heard it was Geoff Shreeves that broke the news to her.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> :laugh: That tickled me mate!
> 
> Anyway, fukc Football, bunch of overpaid fukcing fairies, you all need to start supporting a real sport like darts or snooker


snookers looking mint at the moment.


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

Suarez got a 7 game ban for biting while at Ajax so now he's done it again his punishment had to equal that or be greater.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

a fair ban but are the fa not giving the opinion that violent conduct is worse then racism? maybe it is - or are they equal and therefore the ban is too harsh?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

10 match ban or quarter of a season!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

At least the goofy cnut wont be on our screens for awhile and diving all over the place


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

benno_2010 said:


> a fair ban but are the fa not giving the opinion that violent conduct is worse then racism? maybe it is - or are they equal and therefore the ban is too harsh?


Well violent conduct is worse than racism, would you prefer be called a name or assaulted?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

suarez deserves tha ban, but what makes me laugh is tha i spoken to chelsea spurs fans and ****nal fans none them that bothered they all said similar things class player one best in league,but totally headshot,which i totally agree with, but manu fans get so excited and wound up about everything to do with lfc,if its about 96 or suarez so on,,,,

we seen all sorts dirty nasty things on footie pitch over years bad tackles headbutts spitting so on,it happens so what, in recent weeks we seen two really nasty two footed tackles one from tha lad from wigan then from agureo but nothing said no ban nothing the wigan one on newcastle player could ended his career but nothing, what suarez done was really bad but its not career ending incident,

iam not trying condone it,just if suarez dive'd in like tha wigan player so on,there be outcry,,,,,,


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ben Thatcher got 8 games for elbowing Pedro Mendes and shattering his cheekbone.

Suarez gets 10 for nibbling on Ivanovic's arm and doesn't even break the skin.

FA shocking.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

36-26 said:


> Well violent conduct is worse than racism, would you prefer be called a name or assaulted?


In the context of football tho - where racism is a big thing (and also throughout the world as a whole) is the minor assault on a football pitch worse then racism? Racism is disgusting so is biting someone but like you say being called a name probably isn't as bad as assault off the pitch


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

benno_2010 said:


> In the context of football tho - where racism is a big thing (and also throughout the world as a whole) is the minor assault on a football pitch worse then racism? Racism is disgusting so is biting someone but like you say being called a name probably isn't as bad as assault off the pitch


Ya racism in general is of course deplorable but in one off incidents I think violent conduct is worse


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

36-26 said:


> Ya racism in general is of course deplorable but in one off incidents I think violent conduct is worse


Off the football pitch then yes definitely, on the pitch tho where violent conduct is quite tame (even the bite didn't leave teeth marks lol) I think racism on the pitch is worse - slightly


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

The next 2 footed tackle or stamping on a player which may end a carrer should be how many games ban?

If a bite that leaves no mark gets 10 look out! there will Will be sod all players in the league next season.

No I'm not be littling biting !


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Ben Thatcher got 8 games for elbowing Pedro Mendes and shattering his cheekbone.
> 
> Suarez gets 10 for nibbling on Ivanovic's arm and doesn't even break the skin.
> 
> FA shocking.


Yea but Suarez is a dirty cnut


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

benno_2010 said:


> a fair ban but are the fa not giving the opinion that violent conduct is worse then racism? maybe it is - or are they equal and therefore the ban is too harsh?


It is worse.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

kingdale said:


> It is worse.


In the context of a football pitch is it tho?? Like I said in another post violent conduct on the pitch is pretty tame and nothing serious rarly happens when a player purposely goes out to assault another player, racism however is disgusting and in the year 2013 don't kno how it can still be going on


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

mygym said:


> The next 2 footed tackle or stamping on a player which may end a carrer should be how many games ban?
> 
> If a bite that leaves no mark gets 10 look out! there will Will be sod all players in the league next season.
> 
> No I'm not be littling biting !


Regarding leg breaks etc half of them are not malicious there just clumsy/mistimed but yeh if you dive in 2 footed and snap somebody's leg in half then yeh deffo ban them 10 games maybe more because everybody knows 2 footed challenges are banned so if you do it your only after one thing which is to injury the opponent


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't watch football as I can't stand the fairy primadonna's that play it, but surely (to those talking about the difference between bans for a bite and a two footed tackle) the difference is intent. You can't argue that you accidentally bit someone on the arm. He should be banned from football in my opinion. Look at what Tyson received as punishment for biting and ear off and that was a sport where the aim to beat the other person unconscious. Biting someone for the second time in a non contact sport is even worse!! I'm surprised he's not being charged with assault.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Arm to teeth!! :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> I don't watch football as I can't stand the fairy primadonna's that play it, but surely (to those talking about the difference between bans for a bite and a two footed tackle) the difference is intent. You can't argue that you accidentally bit someone on the arm. He should be banned from football in my opinion. Look at what Tyson received as punishment for biting and ear off and that was a sport where the aim to beat the other person unconscious. Biting someone for the second time in a non contact sport is even worse!! I'm surprised he's not being charged with assault.


Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't tysons ban for only a year - which in his class would've been 1 maybe 2 fights?? I agree with the sentiment of intent - like you say you can go over the top of the ball double footed and claim accidental but can't claim biting as an accident lol


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

It is silly.

I'd rather someone took a nibble on my arm through my shirt without breaking the skin than Agueros blatantly on purpose double stamp on luiz.

The rules are rediculous if something is caught bad enough for a red or yellow card it's a max 3 game ban. But if your not caught the fa can and will throw the book at you, followed by the pen and the table.

I'm not a Liverpool fan but you have to consider the Defoe bite. He was BOOKED by a referee for the same offence as suarez. The fa just make it up as they go along


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Way over the top.

A 3 game ban would've more than been adequate, well if he was playing for any other team, as its them it should be double 

Still, it'll give him time to finish the compulsory twoc exam all merseysiders need to get their benefits.

I take it he'll be signing on whilst still at work!!! Wouldn't want to let the fellow scousers down eh!?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

benno_2010 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't tysons ban for only a year - which in his class would've been 1 maybe 2 fights?? I agree with the sentiment of intent - like you say you can go over the top of the ball double footed and claim accidental but can't claim biting as an accident lol


To be honest I'm not entirely sure, I just remember his ban was a long time, but you're probably right in that, in terms of boxing that's not really many fights. I still think that a 10 match ban isn't really enough foe something like an intentional bite. Not only that but a bite that makes him look like an extra from the Walking Dead. He get's proper stuck in!!


----------

